# BEST FOAM ROLLER?



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

didn't know where to post this, what foam roller is the best? gonna order a new one very soon, the trigger point looks good on amazon but soom other look just as good with a gird pattern on, im using it for me back mostly as deadlifting and squatting all the time heavy is taking its toll even though my form is decent...


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Rumble Roller


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

the bigger the better and normally ones in black are the hardest which are also the better type .

never used the rumble type but cant see how they are better .


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

What's a roller used for, is it just massage ?

Just googled the rumble roller looks like some sort of medieval killing implement.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

Kermit2 said:


> Rumble Roller


damn that looks good! but its abit dear


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> What's a roller used for, is it just massage ?
> 
> Just googled the rumble roller looks like some sort of medieval killing implement.


yeah self massage


----------



## Girdles (Oct 22, 2012)

Strength shop do a good high density foam roller.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2014)

mozzwigan said:


> damn that looks good! but its abit dear


Yup £41 ain't cheap, got good reviews though...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't waste money on a fancy roller.

Either a normal high density foam one or a cheap rumble roller or grid roller copy from amazon for about 17 quid is fine.

Trust me, most people don't need anything more fancy than a standard blue foam roller than costs about £10-20


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0083SKJIE/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

thats the one ive got


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

martin brown said:


> Don't waste money on a fancy roller.
> 
> Either a normal high density foam one or a cheap rumble roller or grid roller copy from amazon for about 17 quid is fine.
> 
> Trust me, most people don't need anything more fancy than a standard blue foam roller than costs about £10-20


how about this over a smooth one? i just wana losen up my back its tight as F**K! http://www.amazon.co.uk/massage-workout-fitness-Pilates-Colours/dp/B00BHIZT9G/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1391031562&sr=8-2&keywords=foam+roller+grid the Tough roller blue hardshell one.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

MP sells them cheap. http://www.myprotein.com/protein-accessories/myprotein-foam-roller/10615615.html

Got great reviews on there, and looking to buy it myself in my next order.


----------



## Pablos888 (Aug 26, 2012)

I got one from Argos for £9.99 (http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9061291.htm) and am very happy with it.

The gym I train at has (http://www.amazon.co.uk/Trigger-Point-Performance-Revolutionary-Roller/dp/B0040EKZDY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391031743&sr=8-1&keywords=Trigger+Point+Performance+The+Grid+Revolutionary+Foam+Roller) but they are £34.49.

The one at the gym is slightly better but the difference is minimal.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Just got one from MP for less than a tenner and its perfect


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

guys, iv'e had smooth ones there good, but i need something thats gonne dig into my erectors! lol my back gets raped in the gym every week!


----------



## MarkFinnegan (Dec 18, 2012)

As said above the High density Strength shop one is very good, and is the one I use


----------

